# Fairmont Hot Springs & Banff



## talkamotta (Oct 9, 2007)

I mentioned this on another post but now its been confirmed I went to mapquest...   Probably put 3,000 miles on the car for the 16 days. Im excited about the adventure/trip but didnt do real good planning on the mileage. 

So we are leaving from Salt Lake going to Whistler for a week and then on to Banff.  I have done the Banff to Salt Lake about 9 years ago and that was a good very long drive.  Will be stopping somewhere in Montana on the way home to break up that drive.  

The Whistler to Banff wont be bad.  That should be wonderful.  The Salt Lake to Whistler will be a stretch for the better half.   Where would be a good place to stop?   

I have never been to Whistler, what would any of you recommend?  Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 9, 2007)

Stay at the Whistler Delta Village Suites...I own several condo-hotels there. It is a 4 star resort with reasonable nightly room rates and in the center of the village.

http://www.deltahotels.com/hotels/hotels.php?hotelId=23

If you want 5 star choose the Fairmont.

http://www.fairmont.com/whistler/


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry Bill didnt make it very clear.  I have a week confirmed at Banff Rocky Mountain and a week confirmed at Fairmont Vacation Villas at Riverside for July 2008.  

Ive never been to Fairmont Hot Springs, so I would like opinions on what are the best things to do.  I have a bad back so I need to stop somewhere between Salt Lake and Fairmont, I cant do the 1,000 mile drive in one shot.


----------



## randyz (Oct 9, 2007)

talkamotta said:


> Sorry Bill didnt make it very clear.  I have a week confirmed at Banff Rocky Mountain and a week confirmed at Fairmont Vacation Villas at Riverside for July 2008.
> 
> .



Do you mean your staying in Fairmont a week and Banff a week? (Not Whistler)

Randy


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry,  was I ever mixed up.  Thanks for setting me straight.  

Im staying at Fairmont not Whistler.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 10, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Stay at the Whistler Delta Village Suites...I own several condo-hotels there. It is a 4 star resort with reasonable nightly room rates and in the center of the village.
> 
> http://www.deltahotels.com/hotels/hotels.php?hotelId=23
> 
> ...



We stayed in a deluxe room at the Fairmont Chateau Whistler in August. It is a 5 star price but definitely not a 5 star class hotel.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 10, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> We stayed in a deluxe room at the Fairmont Chateau Whistler in August. It is a 5 star price but definitely not a 5 star class hotel.



The Chateau Whistler sure looks like a 5* hotel but having never stayed there can't comment about the rooms.

PS Since the OP wanted to ask about Fairmont Hot Springs and Banff I've changed the title to reflect the OP intent.


----------



## randyz (Oct 10, 2007)

talkamotta said:


> Ive never been to Fairmont Hot Springs, so I would like opinions on what are the best things to do.  I have a bad back so I need to stop somewhere between Salt Lake and Fairmont, I cant do the 1,000 mile drive in one shot.



Last stayed in Fairmont 7 years ago. Lots of great golfing if you indulge. Riverside has its own course. There is also the mountainside course and many others close by.

For your back you can indulge in the Hot Springs. A short drive north you can also indulge at Radium Hot Springs.

Some possible day trips are south to Kimberley, quaint little town that styles itself Bavarian. Or north to Golden and Glacier National Park by Rogers Pass.

There is plenty of parks with trails, though I have not hiked the area myself so I cannot give guidance.

Randy


----------



## classicalcanadian (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fairmont*

I just got back from Fairmont and will be posting my review shortly.  Or if you are a member check out the review that I wrote last year on Fairmont Vacation Villas Hillside.


Any comments or questions let me know.


----------

